# Carriage Driving Edinburgh?



## DreamOfNoReturn (7 February 2013)

All I ever seem to do is post questions on here . 

I was wondering if you amazing horsey people could help me.

I am absolutely desperate to learn to carriage drive. It looks like such fun and I've wanted to do it for years, but never really had the guts!

I was curious to see if anybody knew any riding schools or places that taught you to carriage drive in Edinburgh?


----------



## Jnhuk (8 February 2013)

Not sure in Edinburgh but know this place does - about 20 mins from bypass if that any good. 

http://www.biggarshiels.co.uk/


----------



## Merlin11 (8 February 2013)

Not in Edinburgh but they do carriage driving courses at gleneagles. Fancy trying it myself sometime.


----------



## gillianfleming (8 February 2013)

Andrew May at Biggarshields is brilliant. 

Don't think there is anywhere actually in Edinburgh that does but will have a think


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (8 February 2013)

Thanks guys . I'll have a look now at those places and see!


----------



## Jenni_ (8 February 2013)

The course / lessons at Gleneagles were fab - I used to help the lady when I worked there she had a great wee horse called Chance that they used at the time.


----------



## jtriebs (9 February 2013)

First of all- definitely go for it, it really is brilliant fun and a great 'scene', everyone is so friendly. 

Andrew may at biggarshiels is great, we go for lessons and schooling livery for our boys. Probably one of the best people in Scotland for People starting from scratch is Jane MacInnes but she's aberdeen so might be too far for you. 

Good places to start chatting to people is to volunteer at driving trials events- you'll be amazed how many people you'll meet who might offer help and many of the higher end competitors have done their ukcc and offer tuition. Scda website/ bhdta are good places to
Look as well as BDS Scotland.

Best of luck with it- you'll have great fun! Don't hesitate to get in touch if you want to know more


----------



## katastrophykat (12 February 2013)

Another vote for Biggarsheilds- I send my boys to Andrew- and I'm in Durham!


----------

